
Rupert Murdoch Calls Google a "Piracy Leader" - mjfern
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/01/15/rupert-murdoch-is-at-it-again-on-twitter-calls-google-a-piracy-leader/
======
crgt
If you create software, and you oppose SOPA, and you're on Twitter, please let
@rupertmurdoch know. He writes, "So Obama has thrown in his lot with Silicon
Valley paymasters who threaten all software creators with piracy, plain
thievery" I'd prefer he not speak for me. Or anyone but himself.

------
fragsworth
It's funny, Rupert Murdoch voicing his opinion against something is pretty
much an endorsement of it. He probably knows this, and the fact that he's said
anything at all means he has given up support of these two bills.

------
loceng
I think Rupert Murdoch has been called much worse.

------
ramblerman
I suppose it's a horrible thing to say or even think, but itss time this man
moved on.

